# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  Getting rid of unsolicited sites in Internet Explorer settings

## NickGolovko

If your Start page is constantly being changed, or some unknown sites are opening, follow the given steps: 

1. Download file http://www.virusinfo.info/soft/ie_reset_defoults.zip, unpack it and run the REG file inside. It is the simplest way, and it rarely helps, but it is a good idea to try it. 

If the file doesn't help:

2. Install some antivirus software, update the database and do a scan in Safe Mode. 

If the problem persists:

1. Download HijackThis http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en...hijackthis.php
2. Do a scan in normal mode, do not fix anything. 
3. Save the log.
4. Go to http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184. Open a new thread, give it a name describing your problem, and attach the HJT log.

----------

